# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  reading transaction log in postgresql

## gargmanoj

Hi all,
I am a newbie to postgresql. I want to read the transaction logs in postgresql.
is there any way to do this.
plz respond, I am in desperate need of a solution.

any kind of help is appreciated.

Thanx a lot in advance.
Manoj

----------

